# 500th Post



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I wanted to take a minute to tell you all how much I have enjoyed all of you here on KindleBoards.
I seem to learn something new here everyday.
I have found humor,knowledge,compassion as well as some of the greatest people ever here.
This started out as a information gathering google search,and has grown into a place I look forward to visiting every day.
Thank you all for making my experience here a wonderful one


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats on your 500th post, Sugar! I know what you mean. I came here in November 08 looking for information and the people here are why I stuck around.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on your 500th post!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sugar, you were quick to hit #500 - after joining us on May 10th! That was only 40 days (and, what - two Kindles? three Kindles?) ago?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Sugar!  The next 500 will just fly by....


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats Sugar.  I think it took me 6 months to get to 500 posts...Although I'm now getting close to my goal of 1000.  I love Shakespeare...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Congratulations, Sugar! The next 500 will just fly by....


Easy for you to say, Susan.

Congrats Sugar.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Sugar on your 500 post.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Sugar.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Easy for you to say, Susan.


Um. Well. 

Are you implying I'm a chatterbox, Geoff?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I wanted to take a minute to tell you all how much I have enjoyed all of you here on KindleBoards.
> I seem to learn something new here everyday.
> I have found humor,knowledge,compassion as well as some of the greatest people ever here.
> This started out as a information gathering google search,and has grown into a place I look forward to visiting every day.
> Thank you all for making my experience here a wonderful one


Congrats Sugar! You are fast! I joined just a little after you and am 1/2 way there! I still think I am doing ok... I'm old... SUGAR!  I came on here for information and to find out how to find good reads and I got hooked too. Good people and some crazy as me too! 
Congrats!Congrats!Congrats!Congrats!Congrats!Congrats!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Um. Well.
> 
> Are you implying I'm a chatterbox, Geoff?


You are NOT a chatterbox. 
You have mastered the art of making frequent intelligent, witty, articulate and enjoyable postings.
And we love it.

Just sayin......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats Sugar!  We enjoy your posts!  someday I'll be at 500!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> You are NOT a chatterbox.
> You have mastered the art of making frequent intelligent, witty, articulate and enjoyable postings.
> And we love it.
> 
> Just sayin......


Wow. What a nice thing to say. Thank you! That's definitely my "bump" for today! 

(And thank you for leaving out the unflattering stuff. )


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Sugar, you were quick to hit #500 - after joining us on May 10th! That was only 40 days (and, what - two Kindles? three Kindles?) ago?


Yep when I 1st joined I had my 1st Kindle which was a K2  So 2 Kindles ago hehe


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ty all for the Congrats 

I love it here


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Sugar!!!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Congrats Sugar! 

I agree with others, you made 500 posts in record timing. At this rate you will be top poster in no time.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Perhaps, just perhaps, tomorrow I might reach for Jane Austen!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Go for it.

And look at Sugar - over 1300 now.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Perhaps, just perhaps, tomorrow I might reach for Jane Austin!


Almost there Carol


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Go for it.
> 
> And look at Sugar - over 1300 now.


lol I hadn't even noticed that Geoff.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Perhaps, just perhaps, tomorrow I might reach for Jane Austin!


Only a few more! You can make that in no time!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I made it!  I made it!  I made it! 

Looking forward to the next 500, and then some!

You guys are the best!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats and keep posting!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Carol - and all of your posts have been worth reading! so please keep on a posting.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I made it! I made it! I made it!
> 
> Looking forward to the next 500, and then some!
> 
> You guys are the best!


Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I made it! I made it! I made it!
> 
> Looking forward to the next 500, and then some!
> 
> You guys are the best!


Congrats Carol.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats on 500 Carol!!!


----------

